# Feedback CommentSearch



## sps-concept (17 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

das Tool ist zwar schon im dreistelligen Bereich heruntergeladen worden, aber die Feedbackrate liegt unter 1%. Wer hat es schon ausprobiert? Meinungen? Anregungen? Was würdet ihr euch an Tools wünschen?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

*umfrageshit*

die ergebnisse zeigen dass der scheiss nich ankommt


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
nicht aufgeben, sonst sind hier im Forum nur Fragen und keine Antworten. @ Nullchecker: bist schon klever dich nicht einzuloggen, es würde dir niemand helfen bei deinen Problemen, es gibt deutschlandweit ca. 20000-30000 Leute die sich halbwegs mit SPS auskennen, und da sollte man sich das Leben nicht untereinander schwer machen (macht schon Siemens), also wenn Du wirklich Schneid hast entschuldige dich.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2005)

*Commentsearch*

Hi André

hab nach dem guten Tip auch mal das Tool getestet. Netter Ansatz und wie gehts weiter? Editiermöglichkeit?

Kai


----------

